# ´N alter Neuer



## Hummer (5. November 2003)

Ich bin jetzt noch beim alten Schweden in´s Küchenforum eingestiegen. :m 

Ihr kennt mich ja aus dem Junganglerforum und von diversen Boardtreffen.

Als ich klein war, hat mein Großvater an der weihnachtlichen Festtafel verkündet:"Früher haben wir nicht so aufwendig gekocht, da standen drei Steinguttöpfe auf dem Tisch. In dem einen waren Kartoffeln, in dem anderen war Sauerkraut und im dritten..." "...habt ihr reingekotzt!" unterbrach ihn mein fünfjähriger Bruder. :q

Na ja, da sind wir in diesem Forum bessere Rezepte gewohnt, oder?

In diesem Sinne

Hummer

PS: Hummerrezepte werden gnadenlos gelöscht!


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. November 2003)

Hi Hummer 
Dann weiss ich ja wer beim nächsten Karpfenangeln die Versorgung übernimmt!
:m 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Hummer (5. November 2003)

Gut! Ich bringe die drei Steinguttöpfe mit. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2003)

Fisch ist nicht so mein Fall... aber so ein Hasenbraten wär natürlich auch nicht schlecht :q


----------



## Hummer (5. November 2003)

Der war gemein, Franz! :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2003)

Bescheid Hummer (ist ja schon ein recht guter Nick fürs Rezepteforum))


----------



## Truttafriend (5. November 2003)

schoin:z 

Keep on cooking Hummer#h


----------



## Nick_A (5. November 2003)

@ Franz

:q So ein Hasenbraten hat echt was...:q

Aber Hummer ist schmeckt noch besser !!!:q 

In jedem Fall wünsche ich Dir (Hummer) in Küchenforum ebenfalls alles Gute (in der Hoffnung, dass Deine Tips nachher in der Küche erfolgreich einschlagen!).

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## heinerv (5. November 2003)

Hallo Hummer,

das "Küchenforum" war bisher nicht mein bevorzugter Aufenthalt im Board. 
Aber nach deinem tollen Anfang werde ich wohl auch hier öfter mal reinschauen.
Dann dir viel Spaß als Moderator!!!

Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. November 2003)

Hau rein die Hummerrezepte.:m


----------



## masch1 (5. November 2003)

Hey ich hab Hummer auf der AB Party in Berlin getroffen und glaubt mir der isst alle seine gekochten Speisen erst mal selber auf er ist nicht dick er ist a a nun ja plüschig:q :q :q :q 

viel spaß und erfolg wünsch ich dir:m :m :m


----------



## Hummer (6. November 2003)

Au weia, Masch1, aber bei deinen Wammerln konnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten. Soll ich Dir als Gegenleistung ein paar Berliner Bouletten schicken? :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## chippog (7. November 2003)

@ hummer! herzlichst willkommen!!! na jetzt kann hier ja gar nischt mehr anbrennen! fehlt nur noch der schampus... na und 9904 haben wir ja zum glück auch im hintergrund. ich hör schon die klinge am schleifstein.

@ heinerv! das nehme ich fast persönlich aber auch eben nur fast...

noch mal @ hummer! auf gute zusammenarbeit!!! prost! auch wenn's "nur" bier ist! chippog, zum glück nicht mehr alleiniger küchenmod


----------



## Hummer (7. November 2003)

Herzlichen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme! :m

@heinerv
Es lohnt sich wirklich, in chips Küchenbeiträgen zu blättern, die sind Kult.  

@chippog
Ich bin froh hier mitmachen zu können und es wird der Tag kommen, an dem wir darauf anstoßen! Bestimmt! Und darauf freue ich mich auch! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Ossipeter (7. November 2003)

Lasst man nix anbrennen!


----------



## chippog (13. November 2003)

@ hummer! du bist immer herzlichst in göteborg willkommen! dann verrate ich dir auch über'm bier, wie ich das mit all den kultigen beiträgen immer hinkriege...........  prost! chipp


----------



## Hummer (13. November 2003)

:m

Petri

Hummer


----------

